# Tour Stage 19: 53.5k ITT



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Well, it isn't a modern day Tour until a dog gets in on the mix! Haven't seen the video or anything, but it sound like Gilbert went off. Honestly, without seeing the video I can't say he shouldn't have. How many of us have been nearly crashed by a dog? Not fun. I know there was a lil girl in the mix, but I'm sure Gilbert was not thinking 100%. Stress and emotion, man.

And I guess Cavendish is ready for London. I haven't seen it yet, but if its anything like his Paris stage a few years back...

So, the penultimate stage is again an ITT. I am sure we are all picking current Mailloit Jaune Bradely Wiggins. While I don't think he will get time on Wiggins, I can't wait to see how Froome rides. Too bad they go 5 minutes apart that deep. If they didn't, we might see Wiggines soft pedal enough to give Froome the stage. That would be tricky en course, though.

Its also intersting this is not an out-and-back ITT.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Froome Dog. "What? I was supposed to slow down? My bad."


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

It's too bad Wiggin's and Froome's start times are 5 minutes apart because I think Wiggins would do the opposite of gifting the stage to Froome and pass his @ss on the road after all Froome's hand-waving and soft-attacking shenanigans in the mountains. I'm hoping Wiggo puts his stamp all over this stage to silence the doubters.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I think Evans will have recoverd enough for the win.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

spookyload said:


> I think Evans will have recoverd enough for the win.



And regain the 8+ minutes  ?!!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

slimjw said:


> It's too bad Wiggin's and Froome's start times are 5 minutes apart because I think Wiggins would do the opposite of gifting the stage to Froome and pass his @ss on the road after all Froome's hand-waving and soft-attacking shenanigans in the mountains. I'm hoping Wiggo puts his stamp all over this stage to silence the doubters.


^^^^^^^^^This; there's a good reason why Wiggins is team leader and Sky' Plan A for the yellow jersey. Putting two minutes into Froome in the first ITT should've shown who was boss, and I hope for his sake that he does it again because the "Froome is a worthier winner" chorus is nonsense. Froome is one for the future, no doubt, but this is Wiggo's year.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I concur with those who feel like this Froome business has gotten out of hand. Wiggins has been a solid leader and has had a firm grasp on the race from the beginning. Froome showed to be the sprightliest in the mountains but the sprightliest climber isn't necessarily the Tour winner. People just don't like it that Wiggins is winning; people always want a Marco Pantani to win the Tour rather than an Indurain. Just because Froome sprinted ahead of Wiggins for a win and got ahead of him a couple of times in the mountains doesn't show that he is "clearly the strongest rider in the race" as many jumped to that conclusion immediately. Even given a loose leash in the mountains, I don't think that Froome would have put the two minutes into Wiggins that he would have needed just to get yellow, not to mention that he would need more than that to buffer against Wiggins in the time trial that he is expected to handily win. I don't think Froome would have caught Valverde yesterday. Froome has been an AMAZING domestique in this Tour and deserves his accolades. People trying to create a scandal and suggest that he should have been team leader because he got a little ahead in the mountains a couple of times is too much though. 

Strongest man in the race = Wiggins. That is a fact whether we like it or not.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> And regain the 8+ minutes  ?!!


I think a stage victory would be a moral victory for Cuddles at this point.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

spookyload said:


> I think a stage victory would be a moral victory for Cuddles at this point.



Agreed.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

allison said:


> Froome Dog. "What? I was supposed to slow down? My bad."



I could see someone naming their dog, "Froome." I'm just trying to think exactly what breed would most fit a "Froome." Labrador? Greyhound? Australian Shepherd? Border Collie?

Yes, a Border Collie. Those dogs go all day every day, listen to their team commander even when they want to let 'er rip, round up the stragglers (like their team commander), and fly like hell.

If I ever get a Border Collie, the name "Froome" will definitely be at the top of the list.


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

Ive accepted Wiggins is the winner since like stage 10, the problem people have is that his contenders and their teams fell apart while sky just kept going


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

thechriswebb said:


> I concur with those who feel like this Froome business has gotten out of hand. Wiggins has been a solid leader and has had a firm grasp on the race from the beginning. Froome showed to be the sprightliest in the mountains but the sprightliest climber isn't necessarily the Tour winner. People just don't like it that Wiggins is winning; people always want a Marco Pantani to win the Tour rather than an Indurain. Just because Froome sprinted ahead of Wiggins for a win and got ahead of him a couple of times in the mountains doesn't show that he is "clearly the strongest rider in the race" as many jumped to that conclusion immediately. Even given a loose leash in the mountains, I don't think that Froome would have put the two minutes into Wiggins that he would have needed just to get yellow, not to mention that he would need more than that to buffer against Wiggins in the time trial that he is expected to handily win. I don't think Froome would have caught Valverde yesterday. Froome has been an AMAZING domestique in this Tour and deserves his accolades. People trying to create a scandal and suggest that he should have been team leader because he got a little ahead in the mountains a couple of times is too much though.
> 
> Strongest man in the race = Wiggins. That is a fact whether we like it or not.




Thread after thread, and post after post, you keep bothering us with logical thinking.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Dunno who's going to win. 

But contrary to a lot of folks, I friggin' LOVE the ITT's. Time splits, seeing who has the best form on the bike (I miss seeing the Chicken eff it all up), the equipment/bikes, faces contorted in agony, the "beep, beep, beep, beep, beep..._beeeeeeeep_" in the starting house, and the nail biting, down-to- the-wire times for the top positions.

The TT's can be a game changer as much as mountain stages.


edit to add: anyone who's heard those "beep, beep beeps" first hand, you know what I'm talking about...>shivers<


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Gilbert didn't go crazy, he looked pissed and walked to the family to give them an earful but I don't think it was too bad considering what happened. How stupid do you have to be to go watch the biggest bike race in the world and letting your cow-sized dog go free?

I don't see Evans winning this one. The course fits Wiggins even more than the first ITT and honestly, Cadel is not at his best this year, stomach problems or not.

What good TTers are left apart from Wiggins? Millar is okay, Zabriskie could be a top 5 pick IMO, Levi is so-so and pretty banged up... I think Wiggo gets this one again, he'll do his best as he knows Froome will go all out, no slowing down for a slower team captain for this one.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Dan Gerous said:


> Gilbert didn't go crazy, he looked pissed and walked to the family to give them an earful but I don't think it was too bad considering what happened. How stupid do you have to be to go watch the biggest bike race in the world and letting your cow-sized dog go free?
> 
> I don't see Evans winning this one. The course fits Wiggins even more than the first ITT and honestly, Cadel is not at his best this year, stomach problems or not.
> 
> What good TTers are left apart from Wiggins? Millar is okay, Zabriskie could be a top 5 pick IMO, Levi is so-so and pretty banged up... I think Wiggo gets this one again, he'll do his best as he knows Froome will go all out, no slowing down for a slower team captain for this one.



Too bad Cancellara isn't there to mix it all up. 

But you're right, Wiggins won't hold anything back.

Neither will Froome, and neither will the Teej. 

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Thread after thread, and post after post, you keep bothering us with logical thinking.


I'm boring like that. 



:thumbsup:


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

weltyed said:


> Well, it isn't a modern day Tour until a dog gets in on the mix! Haven't seen the video or anything, but it sound like Gilbert went off.


Daddy, why is the scary man yelling at us?











From VeloSnooze:

Gilbert eventually got back on his bike to resume racing and receive treatment by medical staff, but not before giving the dog owner a piece of his mind.

He added: “I wanted to hit them, but (team manager) John Lelangue managed to calm me. Afterwards I was really annoyed.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

qatarbhoy said:


> ^^^^^^^^^This; there's a good reason why Wiggins is team leader and Sky' Plan A for the yellow jersey. *Putting two minutes into Froome in the first ITT should've shown who was boss*, and I hope for his sake that he does it again because the "Froome is a worthier winner" chorus is nonsense. Froome is one for the future, no doubt, but this is Wiggo's year.


It would have, had it actually happened. It didn't. Wiggins put 35 seconds into Froome, which is less than what Froome lost when he had a flat on stage 1.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

If Wiggo doesn't win this it will be because he rides into Chartres with his yellow Sky skinsuit zipped down, waving his dong about, and singing "I just won the Tour de France, moth*******s".



OldEndicottHiway said:


> But contrary to a lot of folks, I friggin' LOVE the ITT's.
> 
> edit to add: anyone who's heard those "beep, beep beeps" first hand, you know what I'm talking about...>shivers<


I think anyone who loves racing TTs would agree with you. But I can see that the casual fan, who doesn't get the nuances of what's going on, might find them dull.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*I say Frank Schleck.*

I say Frank Schleck. Pick your poison well, riders. Make it count.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

MattSoutherden said:


> If Wiggo doesn't win this it will be because *he rides into Chartres with his yellow Sky skinsuit zipped down, waving his dong about,* and singing "I just won the Tour de France, moth*******s".
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lol! 

He would finally win the hearts of American cycling fans. And maybe make America realize how The Jam was way greater than the Beetles.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm really rooting hard for Teejay. Its great to see a young American rider with such promise and potential for the future. I know he won't take the stage win tomorrow, but I really want to see him do well and I think he will.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

finally saw the stage. i dont think gilbert went crazy. i also dont think the girl looks as frightened as i had read. it appears she is more concerned with the dog. she looks like she is protecting it.

as far as all the froome talk, i think it is justified. yes, sky is a very strong team. but i look at his rides in the mountains and he was pacing wiggins. and sometimes pulling away. i know wiggins was the leader, and so does froome. that is what kept froome from putting time into wiggins. he knew his place. 

he also knew this was a job interview. teams are salivating right now. any DS would want him. did we ever see him droped by wiggins? one may argue with the leadout for cavendish froome was dropped, but if he were fighting wiggins for gc it would have been a differet story.

but i think all the froome talk comes down to one thing: we needed something to talk about.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Anyone know the weather forecast? 

A little rain could make this much more interesting. 

Len


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Len J said:


> Anyone know the weather forecast?
> 
> A little rain could make this much more interesting.
> 
> Len


Try NASCAR, fatso.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

gusmahler said:


> It would have, had it actually happened. It didn't. Wiggins put 35 seconds into Froome, which is less than what Froome lost when he had a flat on stage 1.


I stand corrected. :blush2:

I still hope Wiggins puts the hammer down in the ITT.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

saird said:


> Try NASCAR, fatso.


That's very insightful of you........have you had your 13th birthday yet?

Lighten up Francis.....If you understand strategy of the race a wet surface would force Fromme into taking chances.......if he were successful, it would force Wiggins to do the same. That would be exciting....and add interest. It is entertainment after all.

Len


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

thechriswebb said:


> Strongest man in the race = Wiggins. That is a fact whether we like it or not.


What is a fact is that Wiggins is in yellow. 
Whether or not he's the strongest rider is conjecture. If it was a fact there wouldn't be so much debate as to who is stronger. Unfortunately this year we'll never know because the two subjects of debate ride on the same team. 

IMO Froome is clearly stronger and I can't understand how anyone who is watching this race thinks otherwise....but YMMV and apparently does.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*will be interesting*

Fabian should set the bar but I think Wiggins wants to put his stamp on this
I bet Brad puts another minute plus into Nibali


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Lol!
> 
> He would finally win the hearts of American cycling fans. *And maybe make America realize how The Jam was way greater than the Beetles.*



How dare you  !











































 

And it's Be*a*tles :smilewinkgrin: .


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> The Jam was way greater than the Beetles.


Not many folks are aware of this fact.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Dunno who's going to win.
> 
> But contrary to a lot of folks, I friggin' LOVE the ITT's. Time splits, seeing who has the best form on the bike (I miss seeing the Chicken eff it all up), the equipment/bikes, faces contorted in agony, the "beep, beep, beep, beep, beep..._beeeeeeeep_" in the starting house, and the nail biting, down-to- the-wire times for the top positions.
> 
> ...


Never got to do a TT from an official start house--but anytime I hear the crack of a starter pistol, I still get a huge adrenalin rush.

And like you, I love the ITTs. "Race of Truth" as Phil likes to say. And like ski racing, watching the early riders who have done there best and can do nothing while the guys higher on the GC try & knock 'em off the podium is a nail-biter even for spectators.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> I concur with those who feel like this Froome business has gotten out of hand. Wiggins has been a solid leader and has had a firm grasp on the race from the beginning. Froome showed to be the sprightliest in the mountains but the sprightliest climber isn't necessarily the Tour winner. People just don't like it that Wiggins is winning; people always want a Marco Pantani to win the Tour rather than an Indurain. Just because Froome sprinted ahead of Wiggins for a win and got ahead of him a couple of times in the mountains doesn't show that he is "clearly the strongest rider in the race" as many jumped to that conclusion immediately. Even given a loose leash in the mountains, I don't think that Froome would have put the two minutes into Wiggins that he would have needed just to get yellow, not to mention that he would need more than that to buffer against Wiggins in the time trial that he is expected to handily win. I don't think Froome would have caught Valverde yesterday. Froome has been an AMAZING domestique in this Tour and deserves his accolades. People trying to create a scandal and suggest that he should have been team leader because he got a little ahead in the mountains a couple of times is too much though.
> 
> Strongest man in the race = Wiggins. That is a fact whether we like it or not.


Here- here!! Well said Chris.

My post from VeloNews.com -

What the Wiggo naysayers don't realize are these facts -
1. Wiggo got third in the Vuelta (last year) on a broken bone comeback.
2. Froome got really sick with that parasite so was never going to be the TdF leader.
3. Wiggo's run-up to the TdF was unprecedented.
4. Wiggo led Froome in the Prolog.
5. Froome lost time with a flat tire.
6. Wiggo led Froome in the TT.
7. Wiggo NEVER LOOKED LIKE LOSING THE TdF AT ANY TIME to another team.
8. Team mates DON'T race team mates in road stages. Team players don't infight.
So there was no good reason for Froome to ride away from Wiggo on a road stage - it wasn't as though Froome would have been saving the TdF chances for Sky. Wiggo didn't NEED to go any faster (conservation of energy!!).
Now can we all stop talking about Froome's missed chances? Wiggo was the boss, showed he deserved to be the boss and deserved being supported as the boss. Only a self-indulging traitor on the team would argue with that.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> Fabian should set the bar...


Ummm, errr...ehhhh. ???


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Len J said:


> That's very insightful of you........have you had your 13th birthday yet?
> 
> Lighten up Francis.....If you understand strategy of the race a wet surface would force Fromme into taking chances.......if he were successful, it would force Wiggins to do the same. That would be exciting....and add interest. It is entertainment after all.
> 
> Len


 What is this, "Take a Pot Shot at Len Day?" 

Someone across the hall popped off on you too.


Fatso.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

atpjunkie said:


> Fabian should set the bar but I think Wiggins wants to put his stamp on this
> I bet Brad puts another minute plus into Nibali


Fabian withdrew, as did Tony Martin. Looks like Wiggins is the best TTer still in the TdF.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> edit to add: anyone who's heard those "beep, beep beeps" first hand, you know what I'm talking about...>shivers<


I friggin HATE to ride TT's but just thinking of that beep beep beep makes my HR spike.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

qatarbhoy said:


> Putting* two minutes* into Froome in the first ITT should've shown who was boss, and I hope for his sake that he does it again...


Wiggins put in 35 seconds (not 2 minutes) into Froome at last ITT. Froome lost some time (about 1:30) due to mechanical on stage 1.

ITT Stage 9:
1	Bradley Wiggins (GBr) Sky Procycling	0:51:24 
2	Christopher Froome (GBr) Sky Procycling	0:00:35 
3	Fabian Cancellara (Swi) RadioShack-Nissan	0:00:57 
4	Tejay van Garderen (USA) BMC Racing Team	0:01:06 
5	Sylvain Chavanel (Fra) Omega Pharma-QuickStep	0:01:24 
6	Cadel Evans (Aus) BMC Racing Team	0:01:43 
7	Peter Velits (Svk) Omega Pharma-QuickStep	0:01:59 
8	Vincenzo Nibali (Ita) Liquigas-Cannondale	0:02:07 
9	Denis Menchov (Rus) Katusha Team	0:02:08 
10	Andreas Klöden (Ger) RadioShack-Nissan	0:02:09


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*sorry*



gusmahler said:


> Fabian withdrew, as did Tony Martin. Looks like Wiggins is the best TTer still in the TdF.


and thanks, I haven't been paying attention to the withdrawls

heck I've barely seen much of the race of late


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Wiggo will take the stage. It will be another snoozerama with Phil going on and on and on about Great Britain and Team Sky. 

Somebody wake me when it's over.

:Yawn:


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

55x11 said:


> Wiggins put in 35 seconds (not 2 minutes) into Froome at last ITT. Froome lost some time (about 1:30) due to mechanical on stage 1.


Yeah, that correction's already been made. Do try to keep up!


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

saird said:


> Try NASCAR, fatso.


Actually, rain may make NASCAR interesting but that bunch of pu$$ies don't race in the rain.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Actually, rain may make NASCAR interesting but that bunch of pu$$ies don't race in the rain.


Actually they do on the road courses, just not the ovals.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

Top three Froome, Wiggins then TJ. I think Froome will do a little better then Wiggins but he might be told to hold back a bit. Worst possible thing to happen is that Wiggins get a mechanical or falls during the race. That could shake things up quite a bit.

Was nice to see Wiggnins pace out Cav yesterday during that exciting sprint finish!!


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

LWP said:


> Actually they do on the road courses, just not the ovals.


Wusses...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i always forget how sometimes the mailloit jaune softpedals the final k or 500m if he knows it is in the bag. this might leave it open for someone else to win. but that final k looks pretty straight and easy. he might gun it to make 2 stages this year.

have there only been two yellow jesrsey wearers this year?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Edit: double post.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

PRB said:


> What is a fact is that Wiggins is in yellow.
> Whether or not he's the strongest rider is conjecture. If it was a fact there wouldn't be so much debate as to who is stronger. Unfortunately this year we'll never know because the two subjects of debate ride on the same team.
> 
> IMO Froome is clearly stronger and I can't understand how anyone who is watching this race thinks otherwise....but YMMV and apparently does.


I still don't see how Froome is "clearly stronger.". Froome has shown that he is clearly capable of winning summit finishes over Wiggins, not that he is clearly stronger in terms of being dependably capable of winning the Tour de France. Wiggins has clearly demonstrated this. I understand though that some people only care about explosiveness in the mountains as a relevant indicator of strength. That isn't everything in the Tour de France though, especially THIS Tour de France.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*help! ticker needed quickly!*

help! ticker needed quickly! my secret sources are not working! please post a link to a ticker where i can follow these final minutes!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Interesting that Wiggo is using regular cable operated shifting instead of Di2.

It was sad seeing Tejay pass Cadel. Cadel's got to be taking a beating mentally.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Something a bit sad/poignant watching TeeJ overtake Evans. 

Old dog, meet puppy.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*wiggins goes for the stamp of authority!*

wiggins goes for the stamp of authority!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Go Froome. Bam.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

It was taylor-made for Wiggins. Two long and flat TTs, fewer mountain stages than usual and not so difficult, in the Alps they just scratched the 2,000 metres, and the Tourmalet was the highest climb of them all. Even though not as tough as in the years before, the last week of the Giro was an atrocity in comparison.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

That was beyond insane.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Darned good ride by Wiggo. 
Hope Cav wins tomorrow.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, that certainly settles the Wiggans/Froome TT debate. Hats off to Bradley, in a class of his own and a deserved winner of the Tour.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Darned good ride by Wiggo.
> Hope Cav wins tomorrow.


Likewise, both because I like the guy and because his winning will likely give me the top spot in the RBR velogames standings!


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Cav may be a missile... but goddarned Wiggins is an ICBM.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

Insane ride by Wiggins. Tejay rode really well as well. Going to be interesting to see how he turns out in the next couple of years.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I like what Robert Millar said about it: "no amount of arm waving and theatrical playing with the earpiece will change that." 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/blogs/robert-millar/robert-millar-tommy-guns-of-the-tour-de-france


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, Wiggins demonstrated why he was the leader of Sky and winner of the Tour today. I found it amusing, even annoying, that so many thought halfway through the tour that Sky should back Froome, just because he won a mountain stage. HELLO? The plan was working, Wiggins was in yellow, and you don't change a game plan that appears to be working just fine. 

Not entirely convinced that Froome was actually stronger, either. Did he have the ability to give a little more punch on the steeps? Apparently, but so did Nibali. And yet, every time Nibali attacked, Froome and/or Wiggins pulled it back by just chugging up along to him (and yes, Wiggins had to go after Nibali himself a time or two that I saw). None of these guys have shown the ability to attack the way Contador or Andy can and just keep going at attack speed for miles on end.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

1 minute 16 seconds. Like a boss.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

like a good patron, dominated the field, this is MY TOUR


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Interesting that he used a regular water bottle instead of an aero one. Sky is very meticulous about that sort of detail. Maybe the whole aero water bottle idea is a bunch of malarkey.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Interesting that he used a regular water bottle instead of an aero one. Sky is very meticulous about that sort of detail. Maybe the whole aero water bottle idea is a bunch of malarkey.


I heard he didn't want to go too fast and catch Froomey.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Interesting that he used a regular water bottle instead of an aero one. Sky is very meticulous about that sort of detail. Maybe the whole aero water bottle idea is a bunch of malarkey.


Weren't they banned?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

88 rex said:


> Weren't they banned?



Yes they were.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

The answer is probably searchable/available elsewhere, but I'm curious if anyone knows off-hand: is 50 kph for an hour unusually fast in a late stage of a stage race?


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Bill2 said:


> The answer is probably searchable/available elsewhere, but I'm curious if anyone knows off-hand: is 50 kph for an hour unusually fast in a late stage of a stage race?


It is pretty fast. Even though, the Hour Record stands at 55kmh or so for a bike similar to Time Trial machines. That's roughly like 4min faster than what Wiggins did.

If you're comparing it to the UCI hour record, then bear in mind that even though they race in a velodrome, they use bikes like the ones Mercxk did (no aerobars, no aero helmets, etc.).

Now... don't forget that Wiggins is a multiple Olympic medalist in Time Trial.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> It is pretty fast. Even though, the Hour Record stands at 55kmh or so for a bike similar to Time Trial machines. That's roughly like 4min faster than what Wiggins did.
> If you're comparing it to the UCI hour record, then bear in mind that even though they race in a velodrome, they use bikes like the ones Mercxk did (no aerobars, no aero helmets, etc.).


In no way can the last hour of a stage race stage be compared to the solo effort of the world hour record.



> don't forget that Wiggins is a multiple Olympic medalist in Time Trial.


Errr Wiggo had no Olympic TT medals. He has a few pursuit and team pursuit medals though and a madison medal.

To Bill - it's not at all unusual for the last hour of a road race to be run off at 50kph and above.


----------

